# Gill Hyperplasia



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

One of my bettas gills has been sticking out, like in a permanent flare. 
I'm aware its either from bad water quality (I have yet to test it, but unlikely to be the case) or physical injury.

Does anyone have any advice on how to treat? Right now I have him in a hospital setup with methyline blue and a little rock salt. He's eating and active, but it doesn't look comfortable.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes, water temp, filtration, live plants, additives used, how long have you had him

Hyperplasia-localized can be from an irritant from the water, external parasite, injury

QT and use of Epsom salt 1tsp/gal can help with the swelling


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

5gal, weekly water change, filter, no live plants. Use dechlorinator with each water change. 78-80F.

What is QT? What are the benefits of epsom salt v. aquarium salt in this situation?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

QT-quarantine or hospital tank

Epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) help with edema or swelling issue, constipation, plant food...etc....

Aquarium salt (Sodium Chloride) injuries, external parasites, nitrite poisoning, ammonia burns etc....

Both have a mild antibacterial/fungal effect, osmoregulation etc....

Dosage of 1tsp/gal up to 3tsp/gal with short term use of 5-10 days with aquarium salt for treatment and short or long term use with Epsom salt


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

ok, but you can't use both at same time right?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In some cases you can use it at the same time-but it usually is not needed...depending on what is going on...I have used them together....but that is in extreme cases with multi problems going on and if I have a fish with multi problems I usually will use Epsom salt instead of aquarium salt...its a fine line with some cases.....


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

thank you, very good info!


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

Oldfishlady: we finally did a water reading:

pH 6.8 ( a little lower than ideal*)

*Alkalinity/Buffering Capacity: between 0-80. *

Hardness 20 Moderate 

Nitrite 0 Safe 

Nitrate 20 Safe 

Ammonia 0 Safe 

So would you say its safe to rule out the hyperplasia from poor water quality? If that's the case, do you still recommend the epsom?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Even with good numbers that rule out water quality as the root cause...you would want to treat the symptoms....unless he is asymptomatic and then I would just enjoy the Betta as he is.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a male with hyperplasia and he was completely normal. I'm pretty sure his wasn't from water quality since he had it when I bought him at a show. I seriously doubt someone was keeping a prize winning show fish in bad water. 

If it doesn't go down after a few days it's probably stuck that way. Nothing wrong with it just watch out to make sure nothing can poke him in his gills.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

20 is low on any scale... using reverse osmosis, distilled or softened water?
(I have difficulty getting Gh below 60 even cooking it with ion resin for ten hours)

75 is "soft"

I'm betting if you dribbled some of that tank water in your eye (do NOT do it) it'd be ClearEyes' evil twin.

So I'm thinking, if that's 20 hardness and not 20 degrees of hardness, that you need to either use a neutral regulator to increase carbonate in the water or just start using treated (or boiled-out) tap water.


----------



## pants15 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thunderloon said:


> 20 is low on any scale... using reverse osmosis, distilled or softened water?
> (I have difficulty getting Gh below 60 even cooking it with ion resin for ten hours)
> 
> 75 is "soft"
> ...


I've been using treated tap water in the tank. Would you suggest using the Neutral Regulator from Seachem? Also, should I be concerned about the low alkalinity/buffering capacity?


----------



## pants15 (Nov 30, 2010)

He actually meant to write the hardness was 120 not 20


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

120 then, is six-to-seven degrees on the dropper test, but still soft.

Gh measures metals as well. If the ph is a little low you can use small amounts of bicarbinate (baking soda).

Neutral regulator is nice stuff. Use that instead of the baking soda if you can.

It is possible that a permanent injury occurred to the inner gills, yes.
Mix in some aeration to make the water aerobic, just stir the surface with the net some for a while and see if he breathes different from it.


----------



## pants15 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you for your response! I do have an air pump in the tank. Bennie (the betta) seems to be fine except for the one swollen gill. I added a little bit of baking soda to the tank and will retest the water tomorrow.


----------

